
Show HN: Tidyfork – Cleanup old forks and starred repos - DigitalSea
https://tidyfork.com/
======
DigitalSea
Hi Hn,

I actually built this three years ago, but ended up not really doing anything
with it and it kind of just sat there for a while. I recently decided to
rewrite it with Aurelia 2 and release it again, more optimised than it was
previously. I built this because like some, my GitHub account is 10 years old
and I have a tonne of forked repositories as well as starred repositories,
many of which are heavily outdated or just forgotten.

This was to scratch my own itch, but I figured others might get some use out
of it as well. It only works for private GitHub accounts. It's not perfect or
pretty, but it helped me.

